# GT-R35 SVM 900R



## DEFIKS (Apr 12, 2014)

Hello,

After selling my Litchfield Stage 4 I got this beautiful Ivory White SVM 900R stage 6 Black Edition with under 18 000 miles in higher spec. including Sat-Nav, Reverse Camera, Better sound system with USB also upgraded front spliter, 4 rear lights conversion etc...

It went from been 750R then 850R to 900R.

Comparing to Stage 4 it is just different animal, even on the lower boost setting it feels faster and on the full boost it's just savage...

































Thanks.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

You might want to edit your reg no out of a couple of those pages from SVM


----------



## shaunyboy (Oct 22, 2014)

Awesome! Most big BHP conversions are totally modified (spoilers/wheels etc) this is a real dark horse


----------



## DEFIKS (Apr 12, 2014)

shaunyboy said:


> Awesome! Most big BHP conversions are totally modified (spoilers/wheels etc) this is a real dark horse


good point there mate and the only way you can tell that there a bit more to it when you see amount of black smoke coming out of it when give it a bit. The rear end after a couple is just black and that's a big minus


----------



## r32r33r34r35 (Jan 17, 2011)

I've not long sold my gtr and had this car in mind. Shame it's sold. Oh well.... It's in good hands.


----------



## Fryman (Sep 4, 2014)

where did you see this car advertised?


----------



## DEFIKS (Apr 12, 2014)

Fryman said:


> where did you see this car advertised?


it's secrete mate


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Fryman said:


> where did you see this car advertised?


This forum and Pistonheads I believe! 

Sounds like a beast! Congratulations


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Quick question...

As a 900R that's around what bhp?
820-850?

What is the torque?

And you you are running a stock gearbox with just upgraded baskets and the gear treatment Buzz had?
Or did I miss the invoice stating the gearbox build?


----------



## r32r33r34r35 (Jan 17, 2011)

Saw it on the gtr forum and PistonHeads. It's lovely


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

CT17 said:


> Quick question...
> 
> As a 900R that's around what bhp?
> 820-850?
> ...


1200 bhp - Dynojet!

Or

780 bhp - MAHA!!!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

G2GUV said:


> 1200 bhp - Dynojet!
> 
> Or
> 
> 780 bhp - MAHA!!!


I'm curious about the torque as I know of one or two cars at similar power eating the gearbox.
I'd hate to see another.

Not everything surfaces on forums.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

CT17 said:


> I'm curious about the torque as I know of one or two cars at similar power eating the gearbox.
> I'd hate to see another.
> 
> Not everything surfaces on forums.


TRUST ME - I KNOW!!! :flame:


----------



## DEFIKS (Apr 12, 2014)

clutches and clips done on it too...all depends how you use it or abuse it, I'm not going to track it, boot it all the time on the full boost at every straight etc. Car has done very little mileage since it's been built. On the lower boost settings ( got 3 ) it's fast enough, faster then my previous stage 4 so that top boost is there when you need it...


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Cool, on top of the invoices, do you have any graphs to show what it's making?


----------



## DEFIKS (Apr 12, 2014)

CT17 said:


> Cool, on top of the invoices, do you have any graphs to show what it's making?


no mate, no power graphs as talking to previous owner the car been mapped on the road by guys from USA for quite few days. I may at some occasion put it on the rollers just to have the numbers but the way it feels on the top boost speaks for it's self, my stage 4 was like a shopping trolley 

I will make one of this shortly:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qH3IGEcURao


----------



## DEFIKS (Apr 12, 2014)

guys I know that there is a sticky about this one but it does not tell where you can find the actual VIN plate? VIN No. is on every panel but the plate it's self???


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

It's under this cover on the right hand side under the bonnet.

The cover shown is Knight Racer version of the standard cover


----------



## DEFIKS (Apr 12, 2014)

aaa, now I know mate, I have SVM plate in this place now so it my be under that. Thank you.


----------



## DEFIKS (Apr 12, 2014)

Hugh Keir said:


> It's under this cover on the right hand side under the bonnet.
> 
> The cover shown is Knight Racer version of the standard cover


I've found it mate, it's there under the SVM plate. Thankx.


----------



## DEFIKS (Apr 12, 2014)

just checked the color code and it's QAB G so Pearl White not Ivory White as I thought as it's got this gold tone to it as well as blue.


----------



## deano555 (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi, who bought my Titanium car?


----------



## DEFIKS (Apr 12, 2014)

deano555 said:


> Hi, who bought my Titanium car?


Hello Dean, hope you are well. The Titanium car did not go far from us as it's near Bristol now, nice guy and he will look after it 

Thanks.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

CT17 said:


> Quick question...
> 
> As a 900R that's around what bhp?
> 820-850?
> ...



its almost identical spec to mine I believe, so it should make approx 842 bhp on pump fuel at 1.5 bar, and 956 bhp at 1.75 bar on ethanol mix with turbos flat out. 


op on pump fuel you should run approx 5.6 seconds for 60-130 mph :chuckle:


----------



## DEFIKS (Apr 12, 2014)

scoooby slayer said:


> its almost identical spec to mine I believe, so it should make approx 842 bhp on pump fuel at 1.5 bar, and 956 bhp at 1.75 bar on ethanol mix with turbos flat out.
> 
> 
> op on pump fuel you should run approx 5.6 seconds for 60-130 mph :chuckle:


I have only OEM boost gauge and on the first low boost settings it's pumping 1.5 bar, on other two settings it's more but it obviously the OEM gauge has only 1.5 bar on the scale so can't tell how much.

I have external Cobb access port, can I read boost from it? Where and how do I plug it in?

What Turbos do you run?

Thanks.


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

The oem boost gauge can read more as it starts to go round the dial again


----------



## DEFIKS (Apr 12, 2014)

Mrw said:


> The oem boost gauge can read more as it starts to go round the dial again


thanks mate.

good to know mate, will check it then as I have never paid attention to it on high boots settings...


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Mrw said:


> The oem boost gauge can read more as it starts to go round the dial again


Got any pictures on how far round it will go?

Thanks

Hugh


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

DEFIKS said:


> I have only OEM boost gauge and on the first low boost settings it's pumping 1.5 bar, on other two settings it's more but it obviously the OEM gauge has only 1.5 bar on the scale so can't tell how much.
> 
> I have external Cobb access port, can I read boost from it? Where and how do I plug it in?
> 
> ...



my turbos are identical to yours svm gt3071s.

I have dyno plots for 842 flywheel hp dyno dynamics 1.5 bar v power

dynapack 812 hp hubs 1.5 bar v power 

dynapack 928 hp hubs 1.75 bar 50% vpower 50% ethanol


30 hp added to those hub figures gives a realistic flywheel figure imo, which coincidentaly ties in exactly to the dyno dynamics figure of 842 hp.


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

Here is a video of Ian's 1300 hp gtr to demonstrate .

https://www.facebook.com/aligakabadboykurd/videos/10204144271386305/


----------



## DEFIKS (Apr 12, 2014)

scoooby slayer said:


> my turbos are identical to yours svm gt3071s.
> 
> I have dyno plots for 842 flywheel hp dyno dynamics 1.5 bar v power
> 
> ...


have you got the torque figures by any chance?


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

DEFIKS said:


> have you got the torque figures by any chance?


Boost is held back in the midrange to limit torque, 
1.4 bar 730 lbft flywheel dyno dynamics
1.4 bar 650 lbft hubs dynapack
1.6 bar 752 lbft hubs dynapack 50% ethanol


----------



## DEFIKS (Apr 12, 2014)

scoooby slayer said:


> Boost is held back in the midrange to limit torque,
> 1.4 bar 730 lbft flywheel dyno dynamics
> 1.4 bar 650 lbft hubs dynapack
> 1.6 bar 752 lbft hubs dynapack 50% ethanol


Thanks.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I like how the exterior is totally standard yet there's a 900R under the bonnet


----------



## DEFIKS (Apr 12, 2014)

Photos of 3 maps ( taken when car stand still ):

Low map / boost settings:


Middle map / boost settings:



Top / map boost settings:



brakes / bells cleaning:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

LiamGTR said:


> I like how the exterior is totally standard yet there's a 900R under the bonnet


+1 , When I get turbos for mine, I will leave the exterior stock as well, for 1- i like it as it is... and 2 - Its a sleeper R35!! IF you can even call the R35 a sleeper! ha ha 



DEFIKS said:


> Photos of 3 maps ( taken when car stand still ):
> 
> Low map / boost settings:
> 
> Middle map / boost settings:


So the low map can be set to 0 boost?>? Didnt realize that could be done, I thought minimum was 0.5 bar? so what bhp do you have at 0 boost?


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

Chronos said:


> +1 , When I get turbos for mine, I will leave the exterior stock as well, for 1- i like it as it is... and 2 - Its a sleeper R35!! IF you can even call the R35 a sleeper! ha ha
> 
> 
> 
> So the low map can be set to 0 boost?>? Didnt realize that could be done, I thought minimum was 0.5 bar? so what bhp do you have at 0 boost?


I read this as low 1 bar mid 1.25 high 1.5 bar


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Mrw said:


> I read this as low 1 bar mid 1.25 high 1.5 bar


ahhh ok I see what you're saying thanks.., so the BAR goes much higher on the 900r turbos then? so they use the lower stats, to begin with.


----------



## DEFIKS (Apr 12, 2014)

Mrw said:


> I read this as low 1 bar mid 1.25 high 1.5 bar


low "0" boost settings is full clock so 1.5 bar and it does pick 1.5 bar at this "0" map as I've watched the boost clock, so if it works like that then middle settings will be 1.75 bar and clock after passing 1.5 goes to 0.25bar but did not watch the clock at full boost yet but I will and will ring SVM to ask about that too.


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

So setting 3 will be 2 bar of boost? That thing will be very fast with those turbos:thumbsup:


----------



## DEFIKS (Apr 12, 2014)

paulmc said:


> So setting 3 will be 2 bar of boost? That thing will be very fast with those turbos:thumbsup:


I'm not sure mate as haven't seen / check clock on the full boost but I will this weekend.


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

A word of warning. I wouldn't be running 2 bar on your turbos on standard petrol. And not for long on race fuel. Your turbo set up is the same as mine and they suffer with high egts at anything over 1.7/1.8 bar


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

Mrw said:


> A word of warning. I wouldn't be running 2 bar on your turbos on standard petrol. And not for long on race fuel. Your turbo set up is the same as mine and they suffer with high egts at anything over 1.7/1.8 bar


Running that turbos @ 2 Bar of boost if the engine is tuned to do that will be fine. A turbo alone wont cause high EGT. That turbos could prob run a good bit over 2 bar with no issues.

if the turbo is over spinning at high revs and boost intake temps will be the issue which will pull timing and or reduce boost rather than high EGTs

High EGTs can be controlled with timing and fuel among other things.

Why would race fuel make the EGTs any lower? Race fuel is just less likely to DET.

Not having a go just wonder what info you have on the turbos and engine. Maybe manifold back pressure is an issue??

I know guys running 2.5bar on these turbos, not on GTRs though.


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm saying that race fuel would reduce the egts. I saying most of the people I know who have run these turbos have only run 2 bar with race fuel and have been not to run over 1.8 bar for any length of time, 2 of these being mappers.


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

Mrw said:


> I'm saying that race fuel would reduce the egts. I saying most of the people I know who have run these turbos have only run 2 bar with race fuel and have been not to run over 1.8 bar for any length of time, 2 of these being mappers.


I am saying it does not:chuckle: Well not to any great degree, maybe 10 or 20DegC, not much when you are running 800DegC. Huge subject that not many people (including myself) fully understand.

They run race fuel at 2 bar of boost due to risk of DET with higher combustion chamber pressures.

Race fuel is usually 100 to 120 Ron so can stand higher pressures and more timing with reduced chance of knock.

Yeah but I can find 10 people who do run over 2 bar. That does not really tell us much.

I guess the conclusion is be careful running 2 bar as not many do on that turbo on the GTR so data is limited?


----------



## DEFIKS (Apr 12, 2014)

paulmc said:


> I am saying it does not:chuckle: Well not to any great degree, maybe 10 or 20DegC, not much when you are running 800DegC. Huge subject that not many people (including myself) fully understand.
> 
> They run race fuel at 2 bar of boost due to risk of DET with higher combustion chamber pressures.
> 
> ...


I will find out shortly about it all guys...


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Mrw said:


> I'm saying that race fuel would reduce the egts. I saying most of the people I know who have run these turbos have only run 2 bar with race fuel and have been not to run over 1.8 bar for any length of time, 2 of these being mappers.


Your spot on mate, mine runs 1.75 bar maximum on ethanol, and 1.5 bar on V power. And it was mapped on syvecs with temperature monitoring on each runner and the 50% ethanol allowed more boost to be run and keep within a pre determined max temperature.

I think the turbos are flat out at 1.75 bar on ethanol as the plot flatlines at 928 hub power, and the little gt30s can't have anymore to give in flow imo


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

scoooby slayer said:


> Your spot on mate, mine runs 1.75 bar maximum on ethanol, and 1.5 bar on V power. And it was mapped on syvecs with temperature monitoring on each runner and the 50% ethanol allowed more boost to be run and keep within a pre determined max temperature.
> 
> I think the turbos are flat out at 1.75 bar on ethanol as the plot flatlines at 928 hub power, and the little gt30s can't have anymore to give in flow imo


Agreed if you are using Ethanol it may well give cooler egts as you are firing in around 30% more volume compared with Pump Gas. Ethanol has a lower BTU rating than Regular fuel so like for like, 5 gallons of 98 Ron will give out more energy than 5 gallons of E85 

I guess we need to be more specific when referring to race gas


----------



## jon9731 (Apr 24, 2015)

Looks really smart paul, Im looking after your titanium don't worry!


----------



## DEFIKS (Apr 12, 2014)

Good to see you here Jon. You have to post you car here mate with few bits done to it


----------

